# Renzapride - New Drug Undergoing Trials in Irritable Bowel Syndrome



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

New drug undergoing trials in irritable bowel syndrome November 1, 2000 Very early data on a new drug, renzapride, shows that it is able to improve the symptoms associated with irritable bowel syndrome and that it is also well tolerated. The results of a small, single-blind, placebo-controlled Phase II trial of the drug in two centers, one in the UK and one in Belgium, involved a total of only 20 patients. Colonic motility and gastrointestinal transit time were improved in about 70% of the patients who suffered from poor motility. In addition, over 50% of patients obtained more relief from abdominal pain and discomfort compared with those in the placebo group. The company involved in the development of renzapride now plan another Phase II trial to identify the optimum dose for patients suffering from irritable bowel syndrome. R&D Focus Drug News, October 23, 2000


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

Jean,It will be interesting to see how this one is marketed, if the FDA approves it. Renzapride acts both as a 5-HT3 antagonistand a 5-HT4 agonist; the 5-HT3 action slows down intestinal motility via the gastrocolonic reflex, while the 5-HT4 agonist action would speed up motility via the peristaltic reflex. Maybe the market will be for those with IBS who alternate between C and D.


----------

